

Varnish 4.0.1 released - lkarsten
https://www.varnish-cache.org/lists/pipermail/varnish-announce/2014-June/000697.html

======
nasalgoat
Has anyone figured out how to convert 3.0 configs to work in 4.0? I did a
system upgrade and totally broke varnish, forcing me to downgrade and figure
out that the new configs are incompatible.

The documentation is pretty light on details about how to switch over.

~~~
perbu
This tool works pretty well.
[https://github.com/fgsch/varnish3to4](https://github.com/fgsch/varnish3to4)
\- combined with the "whats changed" it should not take you much time to
upgrade.

